# Deadliest Catch season 4



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just noticed the production blog for season 4 of Deadliest Catch is online. Looks like it's been there for a little while now. I just hope it's shown in HD this year. I know last year they made a big deal of it being filmed in HD during their 'behind the scenes' special, but it was never aired that way (at least that I know of).

http://blogs.discovery.com/deadliest_catch/


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

This is one of those shows that just fascinates me. When you get down to it, it's really the same thing each year, but for some reason, I just have to watch.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

say-what said:


> This is one of those shows that just fascinates me. When you get down to it, it's really the same thing each year, but for some reason, I just have to watch.


:lol: You're 100% right!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Season by season though they're making it more "Fox Reality" than documentary. Some entertainment is good. Screaming, stupid, made-up drama just gets old...what these guys do is drama enough.

The behind the scenes stuff was pretty neat...seems like the cameramen have it rougher than the fisherman at times.

They did show all their cameras were HD last season...most of which ended up broken. I can't imagine they would spend that much not to use it if possible.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Season by season though they're making it more "Fox Reality" than documentary. Some entertainment is good. Screaming, stupid, made-up drama just gets old...what these guys do is drama enough.
> 
> The behind the scenes stuff was pretty neat...seems like the cameramen have it rougher than the fisherman at times.
> 
> They did show all their cameras were HD last season...most of which ended up broken. I can't imagine they would spend that much not to use it if possible.


I love the show. Ken what part do you feel they made up or staged? I dont feel that any of it was made "Fox Reality", certainly as they get more into the show they get a little more involved in the main players lives but I didnt see anything that I felt was contrived.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope they show Hiram Johnson from the Maverick this season. He always cracked me up.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait for this show to come back on. I am totally fascinated by it. I didn't catch any of the behind the scenes stuff, but I did see the "after the show" segments where Mike Rowe interviews all the captains in a bar somewhere near Seattle, pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> Can't wait for this show to come back on. I am totally fascinated by it. I didn't catch any of the behind the scenes stuff, but I did see the "after the show" segments where Mike Rowe interviews all the captains in a bar somewhere near Seattle, pretty neat stuff.


I actually found those very boring. I hope they don't do that again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

say-what said:


> This is one of those shows that just fascinates me. When you get down to it, it's really the same thing each year, but for some reason, I just have to watch.


Same here!

However the other spin off shows, Lobster Wars and the one about Tuna fishing I think it was, were kinda boring. Not nearly as good as Deadliest Catch.

The only drawback to Deadliest Catch is that after every episode I'm starving!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jimb726 said:


> I love the show. Ken what part do you feel they made up or staged? I dont feel that any of it was made "Fox Reality", certainly as they get more into the show they get a little more involved in the main players lives but I didnt see anything that I felt was contrived.


Jimb,

I went back and watched a few from last season after reading your comment. I was too harsh. There wasn't a lot of made-up drama...they do spend a bit too much time showing the same scene during a show though in the Fox tradition (in other words the constant same big wave hitting a boat showing 8 times during one show). I'd also like to know a little bit more about how the captain's choose where to fish. Maybe they won't say...but these guys all have a strategy, things they look for, etc.

So, let's say one of them is looking for depth, type of bottom and water temperatures in a certain range and then finds it...did it work? Is another captain working water color and/or chasing bait/food?

There have also been some books written about the boats themselves and how they've been rigged...in some cases causing disaster. Ships too full with fuel (or crab). Pots piled too high...that kind of stuff. Give us a little more on how the captain may be taking a risk by staying out with full tanks. They do get to it every so often, but I'd rather have more of that and less of the up close and personal of some drunk that thought he could work on a crab boat .

Also, one of the big things in commercial fishing is market prices. Doesn't have to be a whole show by any means but they should touch on how the pricing may vary...how you want to beat the huge boat in because the price may drop...or stay out if the others aren't doing well if the price is better.

As I said I was too harsh...I was starting to blend other shows in. I do like Deadliest Catch. I liked the captain's table show after to a lesser extent and the making of was very good. Someone should do a series on the guys that do the Deadliest Catch.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The only drawback to Deadliest Catch is that after every episode I'm starving!


Yeah, I find myself melting butter for no reason at all!:lol:


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

I love this show, any idea when the new season will start?


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> I love the show. Ken what part do you feel they made up or staged? I dont feel that any of it was made "Fox Reality", certainly as they get more into the show they get a little more involved in the main players lives but I didnt see anything that I felt was contrived.


Just the time when they happened to observe another fisherman fall off a boat and were there to save him.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> Yeah, I find myself melting butter for no reason at all!:lol:


Same here! Only to wind up using it on....

popcorn


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

RUBBLE said:


> Just the time when they happened to observe another fisherman fall off a boat and were there to save him.


I really doubt they staged that. They might have been a bit melodramatic in portrarying the incident, but no one's staging man overboard scenarios in that environment.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

This show is strangely addictive. It's not terribly exciting and there is nothing groundbreaking going on yet I never miss an episode.


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Every season I say I'm not going to watch it again and every year I get hooked!

If you want to talk about bad spinoffs, I could not make it though two episodes of Ice Road Truckers.

peter


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> I love this show, any idea when the new season will start?


April 2008, I think. If I recall correctly, they're either wrapping up or have wrapped up the King Crab season and will go at it again in January when Opilio season starts.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well it's looking good that season 4 will be in HD since the marathon of season 3 today on Discovery channel 278 is in HD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

stewp97 said:


> I could not make it though two episodes of Ice Road Truckers.


Hmmm .. I enjoyed IRT ..


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RUBBLE said:


> Just the time when they happened to observe another fisherman fall off a boat and were there to save him.


Saw that on the marathon today...I doubt it was staged. They would have had it happen on a boat where they had cameras. Besides, falling in that water is as close to suicidal as you can get.

That guy was probably very, very lucky there was a camera crew out there at all...no one may have noticed him going over otherwise.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HDG said:


> April 2008, I think. If I recall correctly, they're either wrapping up or have wrapped up the King Crab season and will go at it again in January when Opilio season starts.


King Crab season is in late November and Opillio in January. I think they're having some sort of preview this coming week and season four starts for real in April.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Well it's looking good that season 4 will be in HD since the marathon of season 3 today on Discovery channel 278 is in HD.


Yep, and I gotta say it looks, much, much better in HD.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ken S said:


> I think they're having some sort of preview this coming week and season four starts for real in April.


Tonight at 8PM is a trailer for season 4 according to the bug playing during today's marathon.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed the marathon in HD. It just looked so much better. I especially liked the the behind the scenes special covering the travails of the film crews. Needless to say, they suffered right along with the deck hands - and I don't think they got equal shares, either  . Was I imagining this, or did I actually see a segment where someone on the film crew cooked for the crew? That, I think, was cool.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I really like the show, although it lost a little when the "marathon" fishing season was ended by fish and game. The earlier seasons had a little more urgency to them that made the show better.

I keep wishing they'd send a camera ALL the way down with a crab pot. I'm really curious what goes on under the sea!

BTW - I LOVE the foghorn to keep the FCC of their backs! A bleep on that show wouldnt work


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HDG said:


> I really enjoyed the marathon in HD. It just looked so much better. I especially liked the the behind the scenes special covering the travails of the film crews. Needless to say, they suffered right along with the deck hands - and I don't think they got equal shares, either  . Was I imagining this, or did I actually see a segment where someone on the film crew cooked for the crew? That, I think, was cool.


Yep, one of the camera guys was cooking for the crew. Hey...anything you can do to stay on the good side of working fisherman is always worthwhile.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

New update on upcoming season at http://blogs.discovery.com/deadliest_catch/

Eric from the Rollo is coming back as both a captain and deckhand the way I read it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't forget the new season starts April 15th.

Looks like there will be 2 new episodes that night beginning at 9 EDT. A 2 hour season 3 highlight show will be at 7 EDT.

Apr 15, 7:00 pm
(120 minutes)
Deadliest Catch Special- Best of Season 3

Apr 15, 9:00 pm
(60 minutes)
Deadliest Catch
Episode 1
The crab fishing fleet once again sets off to brave the deadly Bering Sea and cash in on king crab. But first, Northwestern must quickly make much needed repairs. Wizard trains two greenhorns and Time Bandit welcomes Johnathan's son Scott.

Apr 15, 10:00 pm
(60 minutes)
Deadliest Catch
Episode 2
The crews are off to stake their claims on coveted grounds, but the sea is not going to give up its bounty without a fight. The Time Bandit pulls a prank. After only 48 hours, one Wizard greenhorn is already starting to fall apart.

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/deadliestcatch.html


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't wait. I love this show, there is just something about that I have to watch. When I watched a couple of the lobster shows I thought they were a joke in comparison.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

NickD said:


> I can't wait. I love this show, there is just something about that I have to watch. When I watched a couple of the lobster shows *I thought they were a joke in comparison*.


So was the one about tuna fishing off Australia (I think).


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

You know why I think men like this show?

Because it is about MEN. Not wimpy hen pecked girly men we all see and know. Nerds, geeks and office boys need not apply. Heck, they couldn't handle the seas or the cold much less real work.

My brother worked on a crabber for 4 years back in the mid 90's. He tells me they tame it down for the show, but it is pretty close to reality as fit to print. The stories my brother tells me just make me glad he survived.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Dood said:


> You know why I think men like this show?
> 
> Because it is about MEN. Not wimpy hen pecked girly men we all see and know. Nerds, geeks and office boys need not apply. Heck, they couldn't handle the seas or the cold much less real work.
> 
> My brother worked on a crabber for 4 years back in the mid 90's. He tells me they tame it down for the show, but it is pretty close to reality as fit to print. The stories my brother tells me just make me glad he survived.


Hmm...I watch it because I get new recipes when they show the cooks at work.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Dood said:


> You know why I think men like this show?
> 
> Because it is about MEN. Not wimpy hen pecked girly men we all see and know. Nerds, geeks and office boys need not apply.


Hmmm... that may be why the women watch too! :blush:


----------



## DiscoveryChannelTV (Jun 10, 2008)

Tonight's all-new episode of Deadliest Catch pits man against nature when a routine Coast Guard rescue becomes anything but as a storm rolls in. Also, the Cornelia Marie heads to land for repairs while Greenhorn Moi locks horns with Capt. Keith on The Wizard! New episodes premiere every Tuesday night at 9PM on the Discovery Channel. dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/deadliestcatch.html


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, if you are really from the Discovery channel, please dimish all your logos and return BBC America back to something remotely British. I already have all teh other Discovery networks for americanized stuff!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree with Lee L - the logos and banners are almost intolerable! It was really bad during last week's episode of deadliest catch. Due to helicopter noise they had the pilot's conversation captioned but, because of the banners, you couldn't see the captions! Ridiculous, distracting and doesn't make me want to watch these shows that the banners are advertising because they are so annoying. This makes me equate: advertised show = annoyance!


----------

